# ***Federal Skilled Visa applicant - Medical***



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Friends, 

Hi, Can anyone please guide me how can an applicant got his / her medicals (normal post, courier, email through attachments, have to collect at Visa Office or any other means) 

And what are documents (forms etc.) are in that Medical packet mail normally and what we have to check to ensure that not anything is missing???

I have applied for Federal Skilled Visa and waiting for my medical's soon. :ranger:

I really appreciate for your guidance. 

Thanks:clap2:


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Hi, Can anyone please guide me how can an applicant got his / her medicals (normal post, courier, email through attachments, have to collect at Visa Office or any other means)
> 
> ...


*Dear Seniors Please reply....*


----------

